# Hoa Cúc, Hoa Mùa Thu Thanh Cao Và Nhân Văn



## hoatuoidanang (16 Tháng mười 2015)

*Có một loài hoa tuy không phải chỉ có riêng ở Việt Nam nhưng đã gắn với những nét văn hóa, tâm linh tình cảm, tính cách và số phận của con người Việt ấy là hoa Cúc.*
*Hoa Tươi Sài Gòn* mời các bạn cùng tản mạn đôi chút về *Hoa Cúc, hoa mùa thu thanh cao và nhân văn* nhé

http://1.bp.************/-NG6wE-0j6nw/ViC-JDBdjsI/AAAAAAAALzg/iaN1LrnwL6o/s1600/hoa-cuc-hoa-mua-thu-rang-thanh-cao-1.jpg

Cúc có hàng trăm loại khác nhau và loại nào cũng đẹp. Tùng, Cúc, Trúc, Mai thể hiện bốn mùa Xuân, Hạ, Thu, Đông - chuỗi tuần hoàn của quy luật đất trời cây cỏ. Và Cúc là mắt xích trong cái sự toàn hoàn vô định của đất trời ấy. Cúc cũng thể hiện tính cách của người quân tử, một nét đẹp thanh cao. Ai chơi hoa Cúc đều biết hoa Cúc tàn nhưng không rụng, nó chỉ gục rũ trên thân. Nó gợi cho ta đến hình ảnh chết đứng của người nghĩa sỹ.

http://3.bp.************/-SfELQlwA-TI/ViC-JLbHHzI/AAAAAAAALzY/AkG9TPjZJxk/s1600/hoa-cuc-hoa-mua-thu-rang-thanh-cao-2.jpg

Hoa Cúc gắn với tuổi trẻ của mỗi chúng ta khi chập chững vào đời. Đi đến trường trong màu vàng, màu trắng, màu hồng sặc sỡ của hoa Cúc.

Hoa cúc gắn với truyền thuyết của những đứa con hiếu thảo với mẹ. Người mẹ bệnh tật nằm chờ chết nếu không có thuốc cứu chữa. Và những người con đã lặn lội gian khổ khắp hang cùng ngõ hẻm, khắp đèo núi sông để tìm thuốc chỉ mong mẹ được sống dài lâu bên mình. Thương mẹ và muốn kéo dài tuổi mẹ, những người con đã chia nhỏ cánh hoa mà đức Phật trao cho thành nhiều cánh để mong mẹ được sống dài lâu. Và những cánh hoa Cúc được chia ngày ấy bây giờ chúng ta thấy tầng tầng lớp lớp.

http://3.bp.************/-EdnlYYkCeJE/ViC-JCcfDOI/AAAAAAAALzc/FxNtMR--peg/s1600/hoa-cuc-hoa-mua-thu-rang-thanh-cao-3.jpg

Cúc còn là biểu tượng của sự trường thọ, thường dùng để chúc thọ, chúc người già. Vì thế có loài Cúc mang tên Cúc Vạn thọ. Hoa Cúc có thể dùng làm thuốc và pha trà, có loại trà hoa Cúc rất thơm, có thể thả vài bông vào ấm chè mạn, thanh nhiệt giải độc. Uống trà bình thơ, đàm đạo, thì tuyệt.

Có người đã nói rất hay về sắc màu của cúc: Hoa Cúc trắng: ngây thơ và duyên dáng. Hoa Cúc tây: chín chắn, tình yêu muôn màu. Hoa Cúc đại đoá: lạc quan trong nghịch cảnh. Hoa Cúc tím (thạch thảo): nỗi lưu luyến khi chia tay. Hoa Cúc vàng: lòng kính yêu quý mến... Hoa Cúc đỏ - đỏ như màu của hoa tình yêu

http://2.bp.************/-HAP0bmJgsZI/ViC-JqCEJnI/AAAAAAAALzk/Rz_XkQbUO_E/s1600/hoa-cuc-hoa-mua-thu-rang-thanh-cao-4.jpg

Và ta ngất ngây trước bản nhạc viết về mùa Thu có màu hoa Cúc:"...Mùa Thu ra biển cả/ Theo dòng nước mênh mông/  Mùa Thu vào hoa Cúc/ Chỉ còn anh và em..."

http://2.bp.************/-rufjpbQr1eo/ViC-J2iAYQI/AAAAAAAALzo/HA6gte3zfNY/s1600/hoa-cuc-hoa-mua-thu-rang-thanh-cao-5.jpg

Nói đến hoa Cúc là nói đến mùa thu và Mùa thu cách mạng. Cái màu vàng của ngôi sao năm cánh trên nền cờ đỏ tung bay trong gió Thu lồng lộng. Và dưới đất những bông *hoa *Cúc vàng ngào ngạt sắc hương.

*Theo dichvuhoatuoisaigon.com*


----------

